# Weight gain question.



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok so my first boer cross babies are about 2 wks old. When I weighed them when they were born I did the measuring tape. First time I did it I was way off. So I did some research and got a close weight I think. Anyway my twins weighed 7lds each. 2 wk weight is the boy 13lds and the girl 12lds. My single who I guessed at 11lds but now I think he was closer to 10lds is now 16lds. Just wondering if this is a good gaining rate? 


Oh and I bought a scale and weight this time.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are terrific gains, good job! Boers can gain almost 1# pr day. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those are ..good weight gains.... :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's great! We had one set of twins this year that were both girls, who weighed 9 and 10lbs at birth. By 2 weeks they weighed 17 lbs. They are both 55lbs now at 10 weeks...


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> That's great! We had one set of twins this year that were both girls, who weighed 9 and 10lbs at birth. By 2 weeks they weighed 17 lbs. They are both 55lbs now at 10 weeks...


Those are some big girls. I hoping my boers will have better gains with twins. The twins dam she might have some boer but I'm thinking she doesn't. I plan on keeping the daughter she had an hope she will have babies with good gains. I have a while to wait seeing hows shes only 3 wks old :sigh: Thanks for the input everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

